# Sako 85 7mm08



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Does anyone have any experience with the Sako 85? I may be able to pick one up on a good deal but didn't know if it was worth the additional $$ over a Tikka.
I would be looking at the synthetic stainless version.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, if we don't know what the deal is it's hard to say if it would be worth it or not.

I can tell you that the 85 is a far superior rifle over the Tikka.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Justin, I've got a couple of Sakos and Tikkas and from a shooting standpoint, if you are just going to kill animals with the rifle you won't notice any difference. They are both very accurate guns, at least mine are. Now, when you get to finish and re-sale value the Sako is going to win out. Granted you are going to pay more for a Sako up front but they have quite a following and hold their value well. Really you can't go wrong either way. IMO, if you just want a "hunting gun" get the Tikka, there is nothing wring with them, but if you can get a "good deal" on the Sako I would buy it in a heartbeat. Matter of fact if you pass on the Sako 85 shoot me a PM, I would like a shot at picking it up. 

PM, email or call me if I can help out or if you have any questions. 

Joe


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks. I was wanting opinions on accuracy and fit/finish from people that own them.


----------

